# gebrauchte hardware oder neu kaufen?



## cantech (18. April 2004)

hallo!

ich möchte mir demnächst ein komplett neues system holen und ein kumpel von mir hat mir folgendes angebot gemacht:

athlon 2500+ (inkl. zahlman kühler)
asus a7n8x deluxe
512 mb ram twinmos twister cl2 (inkl. revoltec ramfreezer)

ähnliche komponenten hatte ich vor mir zu kaufen und er würde mir die ganze hardware (*5 monate alt*) 50€ billiger verkaufen!

was ist besser?


----------



## Fabian (18. April 2004)

Wie siehts mit Garantie bei deinem Kollegen aus? Hat er noch die ganzen Rechnungen etc.? Wenn ja, wuerd  >ich< dass von dem Kollegen nehmen...


----------



## server (19. April 2004)

Hi,

Ich würd mir überlegen, warum er die Sachen verkauft und was er damit gemacht hat. *g* Wenn du deinem Freund vertraust, würde ichs nehmen, weil 50 Euro doch nicht so wenig ist.


----------



## videostudiodigital (22. April 2004)

Hallo

Ganz ehrlich Freunde hin oder her, sollte irgendwas nicht mehr so laufen wie du es dir vorstellst dann wirst du bestimmt zu deinem Kumpel gehen und sagen was ist das den nun für ein scheiss und schon kriselt eure Freundschaft.

Desweiterem ist das System ja wohl schon 5 Monate alt und das steht meiner Meinung zu keinem Verhältniss der 50,- Euro biliger.

Zu mal ja du auch wohl dann keine Garantie hast oder eben nicht mehr die volle.

Wenn du ein bischen Zeit hast und im Internet rumstöberst glaube mir dann bekommst du das System NAGELNEU und für den gleichen Preis wie dein Kumpel haben will. ( Also 50,- Euro billiger )

gruss


----------

